# Filly heel training 4-22-11



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

She looks great! I don't care what anyone else says, I will always prefer the look of an attentive dog heeling than one looking ahead and it's hard for me to understand why anyone wouldn't like that!! Filly's sire is Hootie, right? I know someone that got a Highroller pup from the Reno litter. I haven't seen him in about a year so I'm looking forward to seeing him again next month.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Yes, her sire is Hootie! All 3 of Effie's litters, turned out some nice puppies! Which Reno pup do you know? I know where Epi, Dice, and Echo went.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

simply beautiful!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Speaks (and now I'm making my message longer...)


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Beautiful  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## The_Artful_Dodger (Mar 26, 2009)

I think she looks terrific! And she looks like she is having so much fun!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Awesome work - she's so highstepping<:


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> ... I don't care what anyone else says, I will always prefer the look of an attentive dog heeling than one looking ahead and it's hard for me to understand why anyone wouldn't like that!! ...


Jodie - are dogs in your area looking ahead? Here in my area we frequently don't have the straightened front / high stepping but the dogs are still looking up and attentive. I haven't seen much straight ahead heeling in well trained dogs for years and am just curious if it is coming back?


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

She looks great! I loved her constantly wagging tail.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

While we do have a couple of really high scoring dogs in this area that don't heel with heads up, no, most of the trainers (at least the higher scoring ones) are training heads up. My comment was based on comments I've heard over the years (both in person and on the internet) from the occassional person who says they dislike it because it doesn't look "natural." My feeling is who cares if it looks natural or not, it looks beautiful! And the ones who make those comments usually aren't the ones making great heeling scores either...



Sunrise said:


> Jodie - are dogs in your area looking ahead? Here in my area we frequently don't have the straightened front / high stepping but the dogs are still looking up and attentive. I haven't seen much straight ahead heeling in well trained dogs for years and am just curious if it is coming back?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I thought that scores are not based on movement....? You could have a dog who heels perfectly and doesn't even look at the owner once while heeling and get high scores. But it's much more enjoyable for the people watching ringside if you have a prancer. 

That said the only issue I might have is if the dog is too excessive with the skipping and it looks a little choppy? <- Keep in mind I don't exactly have an eye for this and I'd rather see more movement than none as somebody watching ringside.

Does it work like horses and you get more hackney motion the slower the horse goes with the head way up and more fluid movement when you go faster?


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice job Susan. You guys are doing well!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks! Filly's prancing is actually natural, she got it from her sire Hootie. I do however train her to be a bit more expressive, and teach her to jump up often. She is now trained to jump up a little during heeling(as seen in the video), yet keep heel position by a verbal command I give her. I do it to keep her up, and she enjoys it. We are putting a lot of focus on attention and drive right now. I am having lots of fun with her


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

She's adorable!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Wow, that was great to watch!!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

That was really good!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I just love watching her! I love that prancing style of heeling, it just looks so happy!!!!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Filly looks great! However I am a novice and couldn't tell if she wasn't :curtain:

When I did Bridget's seminar, she said Gabby has the potential to heel like Hootie. He sure does have a dynamic heel. She has natural drive from behind. I just wish I had a trainer here who works the motivation approach. I feel I know enough to be dangerous. I have one lesson with a trainer I really liked, until she stopped training for personal reasons. I am taking a novice class at a local club, but I don't know who the trainer will be next session and that will be a factor. 

Filly is colored a lot like Gabby. I like seeing Gabby's 3/4 sister. :

Can you train me and my dog?


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh I bet she does have that heeling potential!! I can just imagine what she is like!! I hope I get to meet her in person someday!! so glad to hear she is feeling better!!


----------

